# Nail Spotter gasket issues



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody know how to fix the old style gaskets on the nail spotters?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

check out this link


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SiHvAO3wgk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

also I have high heat auto silicone and leme tell ya when it takes form its stronger than an OX

I Jimimoorekiwi rigged a muffler on a 4.8 litre Silverado no leaks


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Joe, I will have to find some of that stuff and fix my spotters


----------

